# Senior Dog - bowel question



## dannyra

How Senior is Maggie? I think you probably nailed it on the head and she's loosing some muscle control. You might have to start letting her out a little more often, start scheduling potty times more like a puppy.
Love her sweet sugar face?


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

Maggie is 13+ (not sure of her birthdate).
A couple times, I found the poop in her bed, so maybe she's straining to stand up and it comes out???
Good idea - let her out more often, like a puppy. Thank you!


----------



## Jackson'sMom

During the last year or two of Toby's life (he died at age 15), he frequently would poop in his sleep at night. He was one who NEVER went in the house, so I think it was, as you suggested, age-related loosening of the sphincter muscles. But definitely mention it to your vet.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Hey there!
Sounds to me like either arthritis pain keeping her from assuming "the position", or possibly some spinal nerve damage that's causing it. Unfortunately, age related. For sure mention it to her vet.
Did she have accupuncture at Pawsitively? People rave about it. I think the chiropractor helped my Toby a lot, too....he adjusted him to take some pressure off Toby's lower spinal cord. Says he has "calcified disk at L7-Sacrum (lumbosacral junction)" as shown on the xray that my own vet took. He told me that that could cause bowel/bladder problems, although we haven't seen any with the Toby yet.
Great to see you over the weekend, thanks for being ringside and clapping!


----------



## Maggies mom

My dad had a senior dog(not a golden) she had hurt her back and as the back problem got worse she started doing the same thing....


----------



## Debles

I'm so sorry for your poor girl. I hope the vet can help. They act embarrassed when they know they've had an accident. : (


----------



## Cam's Mom

Can be form neurological (brain) damage too. Messages not getting through.


----------



## Pointgold

Fecal incontinence is fairly common in older dogs. The sphincter muscles loses elasticity. There are some hormones that have been known to help.


----------



## coppers-mom

I had an old Golden who squatted a little and walked while he "went". My vet said it was age related and due to spondolosis (sp?) of the spine. He never suggested any medication, but it sure wouldn't hurt to ask. Maybe there is something out there that would help. Also, keep and eye on her and make sure she isn't hurting. Tramp would get to where he absolutely could not walk until he had a session with a heating pad and massager (me and an electric one).
Good luck with your girl. I love old dogs the best!


----------



## jwemt81

Our German Shepherd, who will be 10 years old in May, has started to have to go out a lot more. She actually had an accident (#2) in the house a few days ago, which she hasn't done in many, many years. We are now having to let her out a lot more often since she doesn't seem to be able to hold it as long as she used to.


----------



## gold'nchocolate

MyMaggieGirl said:


> Hi Everyone. For a couple months now, Maggie doesn't always squat to go poops. Sometimes it just comes out as she walks, sort of like an Easter Bunny toy that drops an egg as it walks. Lately, however, she leaves me a nice round little poop inside the house. And she isn't even ashamed of it, it's as if she doesn't realize it happened. It's not loose - it's a solid "marble." I don't even bring it to her attention, she's never been one to mess in the house.
> 
> Could she be losing muscle control back there? I just wondered if anyone has had this experience with their senior.


This is an exact description of what Hershey (14-3/4 yr old lab) has been doing lately, and yes, it does remind me of the wind up easter toy that poops out jelly beans when it walks. 

Most of the time it just falls out while she is walking to the door to go out or it will come out while she is still on her bed. She doesn't seem to be aware of it and it's pretty firm in texture so it doesn't make any kind of mess. I just pick them up with a baggie. She would never poop in the house on purpose...poor girl


----------



## honeysmum

Hi I have a 10 year old GD that does the same,she does squat when out but sometimes in the house her tail will start to lift and will go without realising also some mornings she has gone in her sleep our vet has said it is loss of muscle control,like you we don't make a fuss but if we can see it is about to happen we get her outside asap.


----------



## honeysmum

Hi I know this is an old thread and you may have Maggies issue resolved, but as I said in my last post we had the same issue with Jade however we have had a breakthrough and thought it may help.
We went to the vet and mentioned that Jade would soil her bed in her sleep completely unaware, they suggested arthritis in her back and the pain was blocking her awareness (sorry not very good at explaining) anyway she suggested that we put her on Metacam which we have done and we have not had one instance of incontinence since (2 weeks)before it had got to the point it was happening every night regardless if I stayed up until 1am and got up at 5am.
This may not help but thought I would share.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

Thank you everyone, and honeysmum! In your first post you mentioned something that I now watch for: her tail will start to lift. That's exactly what she does and as long as I see that, I can get her outside in time.

I am glad the Metacam has helped your Jade. Maggie was on that for a few years and it worked wonders for her pain relief. We switched her to Previcox once the Metacam wasn't working as well.

Between her age and arthritis in the spine which blocks the nerve responses to the brain, well her little gifts just happen. Not too often and of course it doesn't bother me, after all she's the Queen of our home and she can't help it. I just hope someone will be so understanding when it starts to happen to me. (Just kidding)


----------



## honeysmum

In my opinion the older they get the more regal, Jade being 10 1/2 GD this medication has been a blessing and she should be able to stay on it for rest of her life time (if I am realistic about the time we have left with her) the messing thing was not a problem just rather unpleasant but I do feel guilty that we didn't think of that earlier.
Hope Maggie is doing well


----------



## mygoldn

My golden is not able to stand without help. The vet said she may have arthritis, so he put her on rimdyl. Now she would stand after 48 hours on medication, but now she isn't. She is also not able to stand to poop or pee. So she sits and does her business. She wags her tail and looks up at you. My husband and I just don't know what to do. We have discussed that it's not fair to her to just sit and lay around all day. She eats, if I put it in front of her. Maybe we should put her down. She'll be 11 years old this year. It's so hard I agree to watch out dogs get old and suffer.


----------



## amy22

Mygoldn, Im sorry that your old sweetheart is having those problems. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your sweet golden.


----------



## hotel4dogs

May I suggest you take her to a veterinary chiropractor (that is, a DVM who is also a chiropractor)? It has helped my Toby dog tremendously. He has a calcified disk in his back, and it seems to be causing most of the problems for him. Now that his spine is correctly aligned (and needs to be realigned every 2 months or so) he is much better.
Good luck, let us know how she's doing.




mygoldn said:


> My golden is not able to stand without help. The vet said she may have arthritis, so he put her on rimdyl. Now she would stand after 48 hours on medication, but now she isn't. She is also not able to stand to poop or pee. So she sits and does her business. She wags her tail and looks up at you. My husband and I just don't know what to do. We have discussed that it's not fair to her to just sit and lay around all day. She eats, if I put it in front of her. Maybe we should put her down. She'll be 11 years old this year. It's so hard I agree to watch out dogs get old and suffer.


----------



## Debles

mygoldn said:


> My golden is not able to stand without help. The vet said she may have arthritis, so he put her on rimdyl. Now she would stand after 48 hours on medication, but now she isn't. She is also not able to stand to poop or pee. So she sits and does her business. She wags her tail and looks up at you. My husband and I just don't know what to do. We have discussed that it's not fair to her to just sit and lay around all day. She eats, if I put it in front of her. Maybe we should put her down. She'll be 11 years old this year. It's so hard I agree to watch out dogs get old and suffer.



Doesn't your vet offer any other answers for your sweet girl? Reading your post breaks my heart for her. I'd see another vet.


----------



## mygoldn

I had to put my Lucy down on Saturday. I woke up Saturday and she was having a really bad seizure that wasn't like before. She pooped and peed also. When she came out of it she looked very disoriented and there was no tail wagging. She looked like she was tired and confused. It's been a long few months for her. We are grieving now, but will look for another puppy soon. It's just going to take some time. I enjoy this website and it makes me feel that I'm not alone with my Lucy.


----------



## AmbikaGR

I am so sorry you had to let Lucy go. As time goes and you remember her in happier times it will help with the pain. Here is a link to a website set up by a friend and husband of a forum member that I hope helps. you and yours will be in our thoughts.


http://www.sonic.net/dana/shelter/memories/star.html


----------



## amy22

mygoldn I am so sorry for the loss of Lucy, my thoughts and prayers are with you. She is strong and painfree now, palying at the Rainbow Bridge, waiting for you.







Rainbow Bridge









Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. 

When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. 
There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. 
There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable. 

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. 
The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. 

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster. 

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart. 

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together.... 

Author unknown... 
*Click here for a full range of support services at the Pet Loss Grief Support Website: Petloss.com *


----------



## honeysmum

Mygoldn, I am so sorry to read you had to let Lucy go it is so hard seeing our beloved pets in pain, run free sweet Lucy free from pain.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

I am so sorry that your Lucy has made her journey to the Bridge. Your heart must be breaking.


----------

